# Panny or Samsung



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Let me start by saying I currently have the samsung plasma 50" 550 series. I love it. I moved and now (need) would like to have bigger. I dont really care about internet on the tv. Besides I can get through blu ray.

I think I am down to the samsung 65" 550 series or for $100 cheaper the panasonic 65st30.

I will take all thoughts and inputs.

Thanks Mike

I am leaning toward the samsung even though I had to have the y card replaced $375,.
Also learned from tv repair man that hvaing the internet on tv would make that card more expensive..

If I could have purchased that card direct I could have saved some money.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I personally greatly prefer Panasonic and the ST Series is quite good. With Pioneer's Kuro being off the market for years, I really believe Panasonic makes the best Panels out there. If you can find a deal on the VT Series, that would be even better, but the ST is excellent as well.
Cheers,
J


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm also a Panasonic fan, and right now they're moving out their 2011 stock, and have some deals to be offered. On the other hand, Panasonic has redesigned their 2012 offerings and if they hold up to the chatter, will offer some great features if you can wait another month or two. Redesigns can sometimes create "bugs" in the initial models so that might be a consideration there.

It's just my personal feeling that Samsung doesn't quite stack up to Panasonic when they are compared side-by-side, and long term, but that's strictly my perspective.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

From a service perspective, Panasonic is among the best companies to deal with. Their products tend to reflect that in terms of reliability. Most servicers who have worked with both would tell you they prefer Panasonic. There are advantages to each from the perspective of performance, but I would tend to give an edge to the Panasonic.


----------



## vic_0002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I also believe Panasonic makes the most reliable plasmas overall. Though I'm curious to know how the 2012 Samsungs perform after thier yearly improvements, it might be close call. One thing I'm dissapointed about in this years Panasonics is the styling, I just don't like how they look and the Samsung's look much better this year than last.


----------



## HiDefRev (Mar 3, 2012)

I am also a *Panasonic* fan. IMHO, for the price, nothing else even comes close. And, with the end of the model year, there are some great deals going on. Do yourself a favor and purchase the *Panny*. . :T


----------

